# What has happened to the wild plum?



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 7, 2012)

It wasn't very long ago that the wild plum grew nearly everywhere. You would see them growing along roadsides, fencelines, field edges. They were everywhere.
Now, I rarely if ever see them. Where day at?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 7, 2012)

got acres of them on our place.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Timber coompanies spraying for control of unwanted growth. They only wanted pine trees. In return no plum , wild apple,honeysuckle and such. We have seen things as such disappear around here too. Seems some are making a come back, it has been awhile since I have seen them spraying.


----------



## mattech (Apr 7, 2012)

they are gone around here too. I remember as a kid driving down the road with grandparents and getting out and picking them on sides of roads.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 9, 2012)

They're all over the place around here.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 9, 2012)

Are we talking Cickasaw plum?


----------



## trial&error (Apr 10, 2012)

I planted some from the forestry service, but the deer are determined not to let them grow.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 11, 2012)

We got a few  - at least I think that's what they are.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Apr 11, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> Timber coompanies spraying for control of unwanted growth. They only wanted pine trees. In return no plum , wild apple,honeysuckle and such. We have seen things as such disappear around here too. Seems some are making a come back, it has been awhile since I have seen them spraying.


Not only timber companies.
You also have crews spraying power line and public road right-of-ways as well as farming practices which has all but totally eliminated fence rows and also the use of herbicides being sprayed more than ever has killed off the wild plums as well as the wild blackberrys in these areas.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a bunch on the back of my fence


----------

